# Aqueon 55 hang on filter is too loud!



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

Has anyone else had experience with noise levels or reduction measures? I took the motor apart because it was loud. Put it all back and theres no change. If i take the motor off the filter and run it under water theres no sound at all, bringing it up to the level it usually sits and covering the "exhaust" part with my hand results in absolute silence. Once its connected to the filter all i hear is whirring and rattling. I assume the channel that leads it to the filter compartment is echoing the noise(?) 

It's in my bedroom so I just have the filter off at night. I'm still waiting for the PH to drop from my cement background so I'm not to worried about my lack of cycling for now. But i hope to get it sorted by next week.

If not then I'm thinking of either an EHEIM Ecco or Fluval C4


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sounds like the impeller and/or it's bearings may need replaced


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

it usually is the impeller is not spinning true; either the shaft is lose, or the magic is being worn out, causing the impeller to move when it is spinning. I found that replacing the metal shaft will usually fix this problem.


----------



## AdamsB (Oct 18, 2011)

The filter is brand new, from a 55 gallon aquarium kit. I'm not sure what the return policy is like for that. I really don't want to have to replace parts on brand new equipment. Thanks for the reply guys.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

If it is brand new, then go back to where you bought it from and ask for a replacement.


----------



## waynestractor (Nov 9, 2011)

charles said:


> If it is brand new, then go back to where you bought it from and ask for a replacement.


Yup, take it back, any decent store will exchange it for you. I bought the same kit awhile ago and the filter was very quiet...well not quiet enough for my wife so now I have a Fluval 305, being inside the cabinet it is completely silent! Good luck!


----------

